# OWF ILC Championship



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland lake Championship Berlin
June 21-22, 2014

Deadlines: Mail in June 17, 2014 PayPal June 20,2014

entry fee $200 paypal $207


Raffle will include $100 cash prize


*June 21, 22 Berlin Lake Ravenna Marine Championship-Guaranteed $2500 1st Place Payout * 

Championship $200 Entry Fee/Team-Includes Big Fish 
· Must have fished at least one qualifier to fish the championship

If you have any question please check our web site www.fishowf.com or call Steve 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland lake Championship Berlin
June 21-22, 2014

Deadlines: Mail in June 17, 2014 PayPal June 20,2014

entry fee $200 paypal $207


Raffle will include $100 cash prize


June 21, 22 Berlin Lake Ravenna Marine Championship-Guaranteed $2500 1st Place Payout 

Championship $200 Entry Fee/Team-Includes Big Fish 
· Must have fished at least one qualifier to fish the championship

If you have any question please check our web site www.fishowf.com or call Steve 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland lake Championship Berlin
June 21-22, 2014

Deadlines: Mail in June 17, 2014 PayPal June 20,2014

entry fee $200 paypal $207


Huge Raffle including $100 cash prize


June 21, 22 Berlin Lake Ravenna Marine Championship-Guaranteed $2500 1st Place Payout 

Championship $200 Entry Fee/Team-Includes Big Fish 
· Must have fished at least one qualifier to fish the championship

If you have any question please check our web site www.fishowf.com or call Steve 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland lake Championship Berlin
June 21-22, 2014

Deadlines: PayPal June 20,2014

Paypal $207


Huge Raffle including $100 cash prize


June 21, 22 Berlin Lake Ravenna Marine Championship-Guaranteed $2500 1st Place Payout 

Championship $200 Entry Fee/Team-Includes Big Fish 
· Must have fished at least one qualifier to fish the championship

If you have any question please check our web site www.fishowf.com or call Steve 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland lake Championship Berlin
June 21-22, 2014

Deadlines: PayPal June 20,2014 by Midnight

Paypal $207


Huge Raffle will include $100 cash prize and Canyon Cooler

*We are launching from the Bonner Road Ramp*


June 21, 22 Berlin Lake Ravenna Marine Championship-Guaranteed $2500 1st Place Payout 

Championship $200 Entry Fee/Team-Includes Big Fish 
· Must have fished at least one qualifier to fish the championship

If you have any question please check our web site www.fishowf.com or call Steve 330-608-8161


----------

